# flip out screens and double dins



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Right now a cheap power acoustik 8.3 flipout. I have to have the remote to do damn near everything like navigate etc. Are most screens like this? I want something i that dont depend on a remote to function. Any opinions?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The cheaper ones do that by eliminating buttons on the radio itself. Also the cheaper ones typically do not have a touch screen where you'll get all your features through soft button or on-screen buttons. Like this Alpine http://www.crutchfield.com/p_500INEZ928/Alpine-INE-Z928HD.html?tp=20212


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Seems like with the more options your deck can do, the more they get controlled through the remote or the touch screen. No where near enough room to put bottons on the deck for everything they do these days.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Im looking for one that navigates like tablet basically. Where i can finger select songs by touch in the screen. I might say fuck it and just do a tablet with video out and a hdmi convertor


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You definitely want a touch screen then!

I hear these are pretty good:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-2-3...r_Audio_In_Dash_Receivers&hash=item3a8240feaf


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

hearse said:


> Im looking for one that navigates like tablet basically. Where i can finger select songs by touch in the screen. I might say fuck it and just do a tablet with video out and a hdmi convertor


The tablet route might be what you need to do to get the functionality you are looking for. However, before you jump to a tablet, if you are looking at running an Ipad make sure you do your research. I am stuck right now trying to get video out from the Ipad source to show up on the Ipad and all the other screens without having to jailbreak the Ipad, or have issues sending the signal.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

I bought a hisence 7 pro from walmart for 129. I threw on apex launcher and rooted it to get rid off everything i didnt weant like the home buttons at the bottom etc. I need to get a line level driver or hide a radio and keep it on aux and half volume for sound. I'll post pics when finished


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

ipad mini is a standard practice now for a lot of car audio shops. With its 7" screen makes it ideal for the car enviroment. Video output is an issue but getting good sound out of it is a breeze with the right adapters. Now fabricating this up to fit in your application can be a bit of work but, worth it once your done. You can also have it so you can remove it so your system does not work without it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

hearse said:


> I bought a hisence 7 pro from walmart for 129. I threw on apex launcher and rooted it to get rid off everything i didnt weant like the home buttons at the bottom etc. I need to get a line level driver or hide a radio and keep it on aux and half volume for sound. I'll post pics when finished


Nice, look forward to it!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=712305&stc=1&d=1378373299 I got this is a 2013 Line double din !!!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr Cucho said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=712305&stc=1&d=1378373299 I got this is a 2013 Line double din !!!


My boy just bought that off the bay for the same price, he loves it. We had to hook up a momentary toggle switch for video so just giving you the heads up. Or you can buy the 20 relay kit that does it for you automatically.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I got all that in tha pioneer I can be driven n watchn video !!!i got it from a sterio sound dealer I don't like to buy online wen it comes to electronics !!!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:|


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> My boy just bought that off the bay for the same price, he loves it. We had to hook up a momentary toggle switch for video so just giving you the heads up. Or you can buy the 20 relay kit that does it for you automatically.


what does that do? enable ou not to watch while driving.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i have been looking for a DD for my silverado but i have onstar, XM, stering wheel controls and BOSE package and want to keep all of that.... have also considered integrating my nexus into it. but i think i rather have a stand alone stereo that does all of this. 

anyone have any luck in finding something that has navigation, back up cam compatible and can sync with a BB or andriod device....crutchfield had some suggestions and of course they are the most expensive units available


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

slo said:


> what does that do? enable ou not to watch while driving.


Yep, it's 20 dollar relay or you can wire a toggle switch.


----------

